# Aporkalypse Now - The Bacon Shortage



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a world-wide shortage of bacon and it's predicted to get much worse.

see: http://news.yahoo.com/aporkalypse-not-n ... 39385.html

No Bacon!!! Could this spell the end of waterfowl hunting in Utah?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> There is a world-wide shortage of bacon and it's predicted to get much worse.
> 
> see: http://news.yahoo.com/aporkalypse-not-n ... 39385.html
> 
> No Bacon!!! Could this spell the end of waterfowl hunting in Utah?


I could be over-reacting; there's still jerky.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Due to the heat effect on corn, feed for the hogs is going out of site. There will be bacon,but it will be expensive.(look for all meat to be going up in price next year.)

|-O-| |-O-| |-O-|

Just seen the aporkalypse heading Wyogoob,funny -_O-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm going to Oklahoma in December to hunt pigs for a week, sounds like I'll git a metric poop ton. I'll start the bidding at $10 a pound!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I understand the wild hogs don't have that good of bacon. You need to grain feed them to get that nice fat on them. 

I'm glad that I bought 10 pounds a few weeks ago.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out where the bacon cut is. Probably inside under the backstrap. Hehe


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bacon is sometime refered to as side pork.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I'm glad that I bought 10 pounds a few weeks ago.


10 pounds? That'll last a weekend.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> From what I understand the wild hogs don't have that good of bacon. You need to grain feed them to get that nice fat on them.
> 
> I'm glad that I bought 10 pounds a few weeks ago.


That'll wrap about a dozen duck breasts. :|


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Bacon is sometime refered to as side pork.


I'm a hog farmer from Illinois. I'd like to have a nickel for every time I had fresh side meat (fried uncured bacon).


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > Bacon is sometime refered to as side pork.
> ...


Fresh side cut thick and with the rind left on is delicious(lots of pepper)with eggs.Making my mouth water |-O-|


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

And mush, we had to have mush with fresh side all the time.


----------

